# Time frame??



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

I know it's hard to guess but here is a lot and I'm wondering how long it might take with 1 or 2 trucks for a small event. up to 4 inches or so. Hope this works. There is a strip mall, gas station, canadian tire.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bowtie_guy;378459 said:


> I know it's hard to guess but here is a lot and I'm wondering how long it might take with 1 or 2 trucks for a small event. up to 4 inches or so. Hope this works. There is a strip mall, gas station, canadian tire.


That looks like more than 2 guys. I helped a friend of mine do a lot like that with about 4" and there was 4 guys including me.


----------

